
Apple deepens enterprise push with Deloitte partnership - molecule
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-enterprise-idUSKCN11Y2L5
======
thomasrossi
4 years ago, when I was working in Deloitte, it was impossibile to think about
using Apple products, half of the software wouldnt work! Good to see some
change, are visio and project compatibile now?

